# Poodle Coats-Shiny or not?



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Captain's coat is shiny depending on the day of the week, honestly. It's more of a lustre finish than a high gloss though :lol:


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

I think beacuse Poodle have hair that it doesnt necessarily shine...maybe the black dogs could shine more but i know Mister doesnt and he is a cream/ white. He is fluffy but not shiny and he gets salmon oil and all that good stuff.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Poodles shine on the inside.

Just looking at Ted's hair, I think it would look weird if it were shiny.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Marian said:


> Poodles shine on the inside.
> 
> Just looking at Ted's hair, I think it would look weird if it were shiny.


Ha Ha i like that! They shine on the inside


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Mia has a very shiny black coat. She inherited her sire's coat from what the breeder has said. He is used in grooming competitions and has a very tight, thick harsh coat. My Harry's coat isn't all that shiny but he's an adult so that might be why.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I love shiny coat in poodles !!!!! Actually I insist LOL That is why blacks are my favorite


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Reece has a shiny coat, and parts of Fin and Allie's coats shine. But they are red and blue so I don't think you can see it as well.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh - I can see it in some reds definitely : )))


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

I see it a lot in blacks and "some" reds too! I find the reds with the silky type hair tend to be shiny as well as the really curly blacks. 

None of the apricots/creams/whites I groom are "shiny". Interesting observation - I've never thought about it until now. Now, every time I see a poodle, I'll have to make a mental note!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Puppies tend to have a very glossy coat.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Good responses. Kala was a little shiny when she was a young pup but now not at all. It could have something to do with her sunburnt coat though.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

kanatadoggroomer said:


> I see it a lot in blacks and "some" reds too! I find the reds with the silky type hair tend to be shiny as well as the really curly blacks.
> 
> None of the apricots/creams/whites I groom are "shiny". Interesting observation - I've never thought about it until now. Now, every time I see a poodle, I'll have to make a mental note!


_Taffy, who is apricot, has a VERY shimmery yellow/gold coat. We blow her hair around in the sunshine or under the light during grooming just to watch the waves of shimmer move. I absolutely love how she shines! Her coat is loser and softer than Billy's. Billy has a tight, curly, coarse coat that has some shine to it but I do not know if that is because of the products used on his coat for show or if it is naturally that way._


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

kanatadoggroomer said:


> I see it a lot in blacks and "some" reds too! I find the reds with the silky type hair tend to be shiny as well as the really curly blacks.
> 
> None of the apricots/creams/whites I groom are "shiny". Interesting observation - I've never thought about it until now. Now, every time I see a poodle, I'll have to make a mental note!


Ditto! Nearly all the blacks I groom have shine, but all the other colors are pretty matte looking. I only have a few red poodles, and none of them shine. They don't have particularly healthy coats though.
I do have one shiny white poodle. He's a tiny toy with pink points; the coat is quite floppy, but it has a silky sheen to it.

It seems to me that blacks, blues, and reds, and dark apricots tend to have crisp, easy-care coats. The creams nearly always have soft or cottony coats, and the grays, whites, and browns are pretty evenly split. That's just in my area though.


----------



## monkey (May 12, 2009)

our boy is a shiny poodle. He is not as shiny as he used to be, though. Another year older is all I can chalk it up to. 

Our apricot/white female is not shiny. She still has soft puppy fur, though.


----------

